
SuperCook - enter a few ingredients, it will tell you what recipes you can make - jkush
http://www.supercook.com/
======
jkush
Only have a can of chickpeas and an old lemon? Supercook will tell you to make
hummus.

EDIT: After playing with this for a few minutes I decided I don't like how
entering ingredients works. Why can't I enter more than one at a time? If I
enter "garbanzo lemon", supercook thinks there's some kind of ingredient
called "garbanzo lemon".

Also, what would make this really shine is if supercook had the ability to
differentiate between a main ingredient and an accent ingredient. If I say all
I have is bacon, supercook shouldn't suggest that I make bacon-wrapped
scallops...

EDIT again: (I'm getting carried away): supercook should differentiate between
main ingredients, accent ingredients and things that most people have. So, if
I say that I all I have is bacon, supercook should suggest carbonara as a
strong possiblity. Most people have some form of spaghetti/linguini and milk
or cream. Anyone up for launching a competitor?

------
pg
This is, strangely enough, one of the most common ideas people propose to YC.
We get several every cycle.

~~~
jkush
You haven't funded any of them because the idea sucks or because none of the
teams were the right fit?

~~~
pg
It doesn't seem like a great idea, but that wouldn't disqualify a group if
they were open to changing their plan and seemed strong in other respects.

------
mriley
For me, this concept seems sort of at odds with the way I cook and grocery
shop. I don't often find myself with a wide array of ingredients that I don't
know what to do with, but I do find myself spending too much at the grocery
store because I can't easily plan a week's worth of meals using some base set
of ingredients. I would love a site that gave me 5 meals based around
approximately the same ingredients, told me how much of each to buy, and
provided information about how to store leftover ingredients and how long they
will last. Of course, I know very little about cooking, so maybe I'm the one
who's backwards... just my 2 cents.

I can see this idea applied to drink recipes, though. I often have 3 or 4
half-empty bottles of different types of liquor- it would be great to get a
list of 10 different drinks I could make with friends. On second thought, $10
says there's already a Facebook App that does exactly that...

~~~
RyanGWU82
Wow, this sounds awesome... my problem is exactly the same, so I usually just
buy frozen food...

------
merrick33
www.RecipeMatcher.com has gotten lots of press (techcrunch, lifehacker, bbc,
local media) from the same idea.

~~~
xirium
I've seen one of these websites in the media. It must be a PR hit because
there is nothing new about storing recipes on a computer. It was a common
vision of the future since the 1970s to have a computer in the kitchen which
would retreive recipes. The Commodore VIC20 manual, circa 1982, had an example
recipe program.

Also, this something that search engines could do for 10 years. I worked in a
Internet cafe and I explained to a old woman that a search engine allowed you
to search by content. She reponded "Does that mean if I search for a list of
ingredients, I get a recipe?"

This was an absolutely geniusly insightful response. Indeed, I distinctly
remember trying this technique with AltaVista at least 10 years ago. Of
course, then, the number of webpages was sparse compared to nowadays. So,
AltaVista allowed partial matches. Nowadays, you'd only get an exact match.

------
mrtron
I see lemons, Supercook sees lemonade...

Pretty cool app.

------
bootload
Passes my test of usefulness: Camel ~
[http://www.supercook.com/show_dish.asp?l=http://www.recipeza...](http://www.supercook.com/show_dish.asp?l=http://www.recipezaar.com/67495)

------
chandler
Your Kitchen:

> Tortillas, yogurt

You can make:

> Dog Food

You will also need:

> Dog Food

...? Excellent.

------
trekker7
Nice, this is pretty cool! I think this is a pretty unique idea, although I
haven't seen much else in this domain. Seems to me like it's genuinely useful
also.

------
ice5nake
Now we just need Internet access standard on all refrigerators and editable
microscopic RF ID in all our food.

------
alaskamiller
the your kitchen box can use some text to explain what it's for, especially to
new users. better utility of your screen real estate is always good. the
pinstripes can stand be toned down just a pinch in opacity, those kind of
patterns might be hip but they're an eye sore and an eye strain.

------
chaostheory
reminds me of <http://snacksby.com> \- which I think is better since it's been
around longer and it has more data/recipes -though someone can prove me wrong

~~~
vaio66
being around longer makes it better? you crazy? I tried snacksby and it didnt
tell me what extra ingredients i needed to complete a recipe, a deal breaker
for me.

~~~
msasaki
RecipeMatcher works the same way as Super Cook, but additionally tells you
what you need and you can add these to a grocery list to take to the grocery
store.

------
icky
It's Webtender for food... :)

